# Early county



## sowega hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

I went hunting today in Early county. We got a good rain about 4:30 that last about 30 minutes. I got in the stand about 6 and at 6:15 2 does and a 1 horned spike came running by, I couldn't stop them but it was nice seeing something. My stand is by a persimmon tree that is losded but it just won't drop any. It's got to let go sooner or later. I'll be keeping a close eye on it.


----------

